# co2 help please



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

i want to set up a co2 system for my 55gallon tank, so far i have a tank, and regulater from a old beer myser, my questions are

the regulater that i have should work right? kinda old school, but i know it still works
2. what else do i need to set up the rest of the system
3. what kind of tubing, where do i get it, basically i know nothing about this please help


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Does it have a needle valve? Because if it doesn't..than you need one, and a quality one like a fabco. The tubing you can find on the internet. Green leaf aquarium has it and sells it by the foot. You'd also need a method of diffusion like glass diffuser or a powerhead. It's a matter of preference. You can find diffusers on many sites. But there are many ways to do it


----------



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Trigger said:


> Does it have a needle valve? Because if it doesn't..than you need one, and a quality one like a fabco. The tubing you can find on the internet. Green leaf aquarium has it and sells it by the foot. You'd also need a method of diffusion like glass diffuser or a powerhead. It's a matter of preference. You can find diffusers on many sites. But there are many wato do it


all it has is the shut off, and the reg. on top, does the needle valve run off the tube? 
so the tube is ran right to a diffuser in the tank, it needs nothing else?


----------



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

dub216 said:


> all it has is the shut off, and the reg. on top, does the needle valve run off the tube?
> so the tube is ran right to a diffuser in the tank, it needs nothing else?


it does have a needle shut off valve, just went and checked it out, so i just run the tube from that, to a diffuser?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes and no. I forgot to add that its good to have a buuble counter. Since the rugulator was not built for a built in bubble counter you can buy an in line bubble counter. It's also good to have a quality brass check vale in the line between the diffusor and the bubble counter so you don't have a backflow of water into the bubble counter or vise versa. You can find much more detailed explainations of a setup with a Google search. But at least u have a regulator and needle valve. Try to take a pic and post it if you can so I can see what you're working with here. The needle valve and its accuracy is hands down the MOST IMPORTANT part of the entire setup. I cannot overstate this. If its not a precise needle valve and just a shutoff valve than you will have to buy a new one. Try to get a good pic of it.


----------



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

can i run it to a co2 bubble counter with a check valve?would that be good?
so tank through line to co2 bubble counter?sorry i sound like a newbe, but i am to this,lol


----------



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Trigger said:


> Yes and no. I forgot to add that its good to have a buuble counter. Since the rugulator was not built for a built in bubble counter you can buy an in line bubble counter. It's also good to have a quality brass check vale in the line between the diffusor and the bubble counter so you don't have a backflow of water into the bubble counter or vise versa. You can find much more detailed explainations of a setup with a Google search. But at least u have a regulator and needle valve. Try to take a pic and post it if you can so I can see what you're working with here. The needle valve and its accuracy is hands down the MOST IMPORTANT part of the entire setup. I cannot overstate this. If its not a precise needle valve and just a shutoff valve than you will have to buy a new one. Try to get a good pic of it.


ok, i letsomebody borrow my camara, ill post it tomorrow


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a built in bubble counter on top of my needle valve but for you it would go something like this. regulator needle valve>>>>>>>>>>>in line bubble counter with built in check valve>>>>>>>>>another brass check valve outside of aquarium>>>>>>>>>line now in water and attatched to diffuser. but yeah try to take a pic tomorrow so i can see. Needle valve is whats most important


----------



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Trigger said:


> I have a built in bubble counter on top of my needle valve but for you it would go something like this. regulator needle valve>>>>>>>>>>>in line bubble counter with built in check valve>>>>>>>>>another brass check valve outside of aquarium>>>>>>>>>line now in water and attatched to diffuser. but yeah try to take a pic tomorrow so i can see. Needle valve is whats most important


that makes since, i was doing alot of investigating lastnight, same thing i came up with, im trying to get ahold of my camara now, my regulater only shows how much co2 is being despersed, doesnt show how much co2 is left in the tank, down the road i will get a new regulater, just trying to save money, the needle valve is basically a brass turn valve, about inch and a half long, if that needs to be replaced, ive been looking for one, but cant find it online, at looked at greenleaf, aquariumplants.com, and petmountain, i think im going with the greenleaf products, its about 100 for the tubing, bubble counter, and difusser, one more, i was thinking about also running it to my 20gallon also, i see they sell spliters, with needle valves for each, would that work?i see there like 80 bucks though, once again thanks for all your help


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Unless you have a very firm grasp on working on regulators and high pressure systems against that. Remember what were dealing with here.....an aluminum or steel tank with 800psi of sub zero liquid that doesn't get along with the open air......if the seals u have are not perfect or well sealed you can get hurt. So i would highly advise you just do what you can as it stand right now, until you can afford a new regulator. My reg is from GLA and it works great.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know how much your willing to spend bit my best advice is just save up for a high quality regualtor. I bought the choice regualtor from GLA and it works great. It's the cheapest one they have. I'm still in college so im pretty good at being careful with my money. But its worth the investment if the thing works well and lasts a long time.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

^:thumbsup:


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

i would say a quality regulator is the most important piece in the setup. if you have animals in the tank that you like, a dual stage model is worth the extra as this technology will eliminate the possibiolity of the End of Tank Dump. EoTD will result in everything being dead but the plants will be okay! next a quality metering valve (a fine tuned needle valve) is best. i use the swagelok SS-SS4 myself, its good enough for the analyzer systems that i design so thats what i go with at home. As far as the reg, I have a couple spare GO brand dual stage stainless steel regulators that I can sell that are extra from a going out of business sale. GO is pretty much top of the line for mechanical regulators. PM if interested.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Of course the quality matters. That goes without saying. But I have a pretty average regulator body with a high quality needle valve and I've never had EOTD. The needle valve is the last line of defense in the occurance of an end of tank dump, and mine has never failed on me. Stays completely constant right up till it runs empty. But i do agree with you, the quality of the body itself is very important, although you could take a crappy body and the best needle valve in the world and you may never have an EOTD. A body with a pressure relief valve (which mine has) will assure it never happens.


----------

